
The Legal Profession’s Favorite Attorney: Vinny - okfine
https://www.wsj.com/articles/atticus-finch-perry-mason-and-michael-clayton-have-nothing-on-the-legal-professions-favorite-attorney-vinny-1489340085
======
ssantic
"Yutes" remains one of my favorite words of all time.

~~~
BrailleHunting
What's a "yute?"

;)

~~~
IncRnd
The two yutes, your honor.

------
lsiebert
This essay entitled Ten Things Every Trial Lawyer Could Learn From Vincent La
Guardia Gambini is referenced in the article [https://s3.amazonaws.com/law-
media/uploads/198/35361/origina...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/law-
media/uploads/198/35361/original/Anderson_TenThings_SU2016.pdf?1489590722)

------
CalChris
_Above The Law_ has a better link. Bottom of the page:

[http://howappealing.abovethelaw.com/031317.html](http://howappealing.abovethelaw.com/031317.html)

~~~
rory096
Note that it's just using a t.co link, which is the only WSJ workaround that
still seems to work.

[https://t.co/aQSNPqZSZ3](https://t.co/aQSNPqZSZ3)

------
11thEarlOfMar
There are so many lines that are still funny even after a dozen viewings.
Where to even start....

"We're famous for our mud."

~~~
stillworks
You were serious about that ?

------
pkamb
Great name for a law-advice chatbot.

------
andrewflnr
I just took a class on digital forensics where the professor, who has done a
lot of expert testimony, showed us parts of this movie as an example of
courtroom procedure.

------
orionblastar
Yeah I recently rented it with my wife because,she never saw it.

The Three Stooges and Disorder in the Court also has courtroom procedure in it
and a law firm I worked for had shown it as info on how courts work with
evidence, testimony etc.

------
wyldfire
> I asked him if he did it, and he said, 'I shot the clerk'. I asked him
> again, and again he said 'I shot the clerk".

------
dano
Boy, are you mockin' me?

What's that? 'dems grits. I didn't order no grits. it come wit

------
11thEarlOfMar
Anyone have a paywall-free link?

~~~
ufmace
This bookmarklet, which gives you a Facebook referrer, seems to work:

javascript:location.href='[http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+encodeURIComponent(location.hr...](http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+encodeURIComponent\(location.href\))

~~~
throwanem
Indent the line by four spaces to invoke monospace (code-style) formatting.
Otherwise, HN's URL shortener identifies the value assigned to location.href
as a URL, shortens it, and makes copy-pasting the bookmarklet impossible.

~~~
rjeli

        javascript:location.href='http://facebook.com/l.php?u='+encodeURIComponent(location.href)

